# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار >  طراحی زبان برنامه نویسی فارسی

## علی بهمنی جلالی

به نام خداوند بخشنده مهربان
سلام بر شما
می خواستم بدونم برای طراحی و ساخت زبان برنامه نویسی فارسی باید از کجا شروع کرد.
با تشکر.

----------


## maktoom

سلام



> می خواستم بدونم برای طراحی و ساخت زبان برنامه نویسی فارسی باید از کجا شروع کرد.


از ادامه راه جماعتی که مثل شما رفتن توی اینکار.
چرخ رو دوباره اختراع نکنید. برید ببینید بپرسید. با 4 تا استاداتون صحبت کنید. ببینید اونایی که رفتن کجا زمینگیر شدن. از کدوم سمت کار رو پیش بردن.

----------


## علی متقی پور

قبلا هم چنین بحثی تو فروم مطرح شده بود و اتفاقا یه سری خیلی جدی گرفته بودنش ولی بنظر من هم نشدنیه هم غیر منطقیه. چه نیازی به این کار هست آخه؟

----------


## reza_edu

قابل توجه اینکه یک فرد عرب برای اعراب این کار رو کرده اگر سرچ کنی میبینی.

----------


## علی بهمنی جلالی

> قابل توجه اینکه یک فرد عرب برای اعراب این کار رو کرده اگر سرچ کنی میبینی.


 بله خبر داشتم. منم می گم ماهم اینکارو بکنیم چه اشکالی داره؟ :لبخند:  رایانه هم از همون اول اینگلیسی که متوجه نمی‌شد.درست نمی‌گم؟
(به بعضی از اون فروم هم که در این باره بحث کرده بودن نگاهی انداخته بودم)

----------


## SlowCode

> بله خبر داشتم. منم می گم ماهم اینکارو بکنیم چه اشکالی داره؟ رایانه هم از همون اول اینگلیسی که متوجه نمی‌شد.درست نمی‌گم؟
> (به بعضی از اون فروم هم که در این باره بحث کرده بودن نگاهی انداخته بودم)


واسه تفریح بد نیست :لبخند گشاده!: 
اگر x=5 باشد آنگاه
پیغام "پنج",اطلاعات+تایید," پیغام"
پایان اگر

ببین اصلا با زبان ما سازگار نیست!
نمیشه! فکرشو بکن.
آدم خندش میگیره :قهقهه:

----------


## rezamalk

ارزش امتحان کردن داره وقتی عربی شد و نوشتن فارسی هم باید بشه

----------


## manij_mhm

شدن که می شه! بنظرم اگه از اول نسخه فارسی بود، الان کدنویسی به زبان فارسی برای همه خیلی عادی بود. شما اول یه کامپایلر ساده طراحی کنید، گمونم بتونید از کتاب های کامپایلر رشته نرم افزار کمک بگید.

----------


## roohial

این کار رو فقط برای آموزش به برنامه نویس های آماتور تایید میکنم
نه زبانی برای کارهای حرفه ای
اگه قصدت یه زبان حرفه ای نیست با زبانهای برنامه نویسی متداول میشه این کار رو کرد
ولی اگه میخوای یه کار اصولی انجام بدی بهتره برای شروع اول نظریه زبانها و بعد زبانهای برنامه سازی رو به خوبی یاد بگیری
من خودم این کار رو نکردم ولی تو ضمینه هایی که معرفی کردم واردم کمک خواستی بگو
بعد هم ساخت کامپایلر برای زبانت

----------


## roohial

در ضمن مهترین چیزی که باید بهش توجه کنی خوانایی زبانه که باید حتما با یه استاد زبان فارسی در ارتباط باشی
یه سری هم به ای بزن زبان برنامه نویسی عربی

----------


## aliphp1

این کار حتما شدنی هست ولی عاقلانه فکر نمی کنم باشه
اصلا چه نیازی هست به این کار ؟
تازه زبان انگلیسی برای نوشتن دستورات اختصاری خیلی شفاف تر و راحت تر هست تا زبان فارسی
وقتی هم بنویسید چیز جدیدی به دست نیامده 
اگرانرژی دارید روی یک چیز مفید صرف کنید مثلا طراحی سیستم عامل بومی ؛ ضد ویسروس قوی بومی , کنترل پنلهای سرور و . . . 
اصلا یه چیزی من بعضی وقتا که یه چیزی از سایت w3schools.com   می خونم همیشه آرزو می کنم یا همه در حدی انگلیسی بلد باشن که بتونن ازش استفاده کنن
و یا یه آدم خیر خواه بیاد یه سایت به سبک همین با زبان فارسی راه اندازی کنه

----------


## habibb

من موافقم. خیلی عالی میشه اگر همچین چیزی ساخته بشه
چقدر که به مفهوم کد نویسی کمک می کنه.
الان همه ی برنامه نویس ها می تونم بگم شکلکی یاد گرفتن.برنامه نویسی رو. :متعجب:

----------


## persianboy1993

من خیلی دوست دارم آینده همچین کاری کنم

----------


## kazem forghani

سلام
من می خوام یه کامپایلر زبان برنامه نویسی خیلی خیلی خیلی خیلی ساده طراحی کنم چطوری می شه این کار رو انجام داد ؟؟
در حد و حدودش بگید اصول کار رو بفهمم!
بسیار ممنون از دوستانی که بدون هیچ چشم داشتی به سوال ها جواب می دن...

----------


## [younes]

اگر وقت و انگیزه کافی دارید شروع کنید.
میتونید یه زبان تفسیری بر پایه سی یا هر زبان دیگری ابداع کنید که کد پارسی رو تفسیر و به کد های زبان سی تبدیل کنه بعد بقیه کار به کامپایلر سی بسپرید. اینطور درگیر طراحی کامپایلر و بهینه سازی و غیره نمیشید.
میتونید از بایت کد های جاوا استفاده کنید و برنامه های مستقل از سکو خواهید داشت.

پ ن :فردوسی سی سال تلاش کرد و زبان پارسی از تازش تازی ها حفظ شد وگرنه همون بلایی که سر تمدن و فرهنگ مصری ها اومد برای ما هم تکرار میشد .

----------


## kazem forghani

> اگر وقت و انگیزه کافی دارید شروع کنید.
> میتونید یه زبان تفسیری بر پایه سی یا هر زبان دیگری ابداع کنید که کد پارسی رو تفسیر و به کد های زبان سی تبدیل کنه بعد بقیه کار به کامپایلر سی بسپرید. اینطور درگیر طراحی کامپایلر و بهینه سازی و غیره نمیشید.
> میتونید از بایت کد های جاوا استفاده کنید و برنامه های مستقل از سکو خواهید داشت.
> 
> پ ن :فردوسی سی سال تلاش کرد و زبان پارسی از تازش تازی ها حفظ شد وگرنه همون بلایی که سر تمدن و فرهنگ مصری ها اومد برای ما هم تکرار میشد .


الان این جواب سوال من بود؟
دارم واقعا جدی سوال می کنم... چطوری می شه چنین کاری کرد ؟؟؟
تشکر.

----------


## [younes]

> الان این جواب سوال من بود؟


خیر جواب استارتر بود.



> چطوری می شه چنین کاری کرد ؟؟؟


باید بیشتر مطالعه کنید. برای شروع پی این سر نخ ها رو بگیرید (طراحی کامپایلر- مستندات زبان های برنامه نویسی و ویژگی هاشون- نظریه زبانها).و مطالعه پروژه های متن باز میتونه کمک تون کنه سادست کافیه گوگل کنید.

----------


## golshani.hos

> الان این جواب سوال من بود؟
> دارم واقعا جدی سوال می کنم... چطوری می شه چنین کاری کرد ؟؟؟
> تشکر.


سلام
دوست خوبم، بنده به عنوان پروژه کارشناسی این کار رو تا یه حد مبتدی انجام دادم و خوشحال میشم اگه بتونم تجربیاتم رو باهاتون به اشتراک بذارم.

----------


## rmtgh2

سلام زبان کاتی یک زبان برنامه نویسی فارسی است که قابل استفاده می‌باشد. به اینجا مراجعه کنید.

----------

